# Show me your most original room!



## ripley4O77 (Apr 27, 2014)

So we all know the standard stuff, sci-fi room, sweet themed room, rooms equipped with a full set of the same series etc...

_What I want to see is some cool ORIGINAL ideas, rooms you usually never see, do you have such a room?_

Show me your most original rooms!

Here are 3 of mine:

*In my basement I collect the most beautiful music boxes, I sip some black tea as I listen to these amazing creations! (you are watched by the security camera guarding my collection)*


Spoiler








*In the back of my house I have the world's first true medieval tavern complete with knights and armour hanging from the walls, there is lots and lots of awesome food and great service by the Brewstoids. The atmosphere is complete with K.K. Adventure playing.*


Spoiler







*The 3rd original room is my Walk in Closet to the left of my main room , a MALE walk in closet, with some of my favourite shirts and shoes, 4 mannequins equipped with the 4 outfits I wear the most and of course a super fast internet connection to order even more clothes! K.K. Agent plays in the background.*


Spoiler







Now show me some cool rooms you guys!


By the way, to get the full experience go check out my Dream Address!
*My dreamcode = 7400-2444-8257*


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 27, 2014)

My houses aren't quite finished yet so I can't post anything...  I mean I could show my Gorgeous room (with my own touches added to make it fancier) and my take on an Antique Rococo room, but nothing else is quite finished yet.
Yours look very nice though! I really like the first two.


----------



## nammie (Apr 27, 2014)

your rooms really are different, I love the your basement esp! very unique 
I don't have anything super... different, but I guess my most original would be the basement of my mayor's house? it's supposed to be a outdoor garden/patio with sheep wandering around lolol
(too lazy to take a new pic so it's just a snippet of the room sorry;; )


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh I really like this! It feels so fairy tale like.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you I'm glad you like them.Well if at one point you finish a room and am proud of it think of showing it to me.


----------



## feavre (Apr 27, 2014)

I am in love with your walk in closet!  I want to make a Cafe and game room but those aren't very original...


----------



## trea (Apr 27, 2014)

I really like your music box basement. It does seem like a nice place to relax.

I have a bug and plant science lab that I like.. I've almost finished my library which I am excited about but don't have pictures of it yet.



Spoiler: science lab











Nammie- I think I saw your room floating around on tumblr & it's so cute.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 27, 2014)

I wish I knew how to post pictures on here.I have a mining cave-a monster party-and an elves workshop, just to name a few.I recently made a fun 50's diner and a pet shop in my museum.I like to create rooms that I hav'nt seen done before.The pictures you all posted were really cool by the way.


----------



## HelloAnna (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't bring myself to upgrade my house even though I have around 30 mill in my bank... xD I'm really bad at decorating ;w;


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 27, 2014)

I like to think all my rooms are unique, but the most unique one HAS to be my main room. I call it my WONDERBREAD room. If you're familiar with the brand, you'll understand why. I customized the alpine furniture set to beige w/ the lite polka tee.



Spoiler


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 27, 2014)

~Will post pics soon

I love all the pics u guys posted!  
So cute ^3^


----------



## radical6 (Apr 28, 2014)

im not too creative with room decorating so this is probably my best.. i was kinda shocked when it got into the top 10 room thing during the tbt fair because i see lots of people with similar furniture

View attachment 42992
rest of my rooms are meh


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2014)

Every room in my houses are original but the best would be...

View attachment 42994

the hotel's lobby, complete with its own bar.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 28, 2014)

feavre said:


> I am in love with your walk in closet!  I want to make a Cafe and game room but those aren't very original...


I have never seen a real caf? before, some food bars sure but ni generally nice caf? so I'd be interested in seeing that! 



trea said:


> I really like your music box basement. It does seem like a nice place to relax.
> I have a bug and plant science lab that I like.. I've almost finished my library which I am excited about but don't have pictures of it yet


Wow those framed pictures on the wall look incredible! I like the idea of a bug science lab, never saw that one before!



TheGreatBrain said:


> I wish I knew how to post pictures on here.


What you do is when your 3DS is turned off you take out the SD card, the pictures you take in game are saved on there and, you just go to the DCIM folder and copy the pictures you took from in there.



Lurrdoc said:


> I like to think all my rooms are unique, but the most unique one HAS to be my main room. I call it my WONDERBREAD room.


I live in Europe so didn't know that brand and had to look it up but damn it really does look like it now!



Mystery2013 said:


> the hotel's lobby, complete with its own bar.


This is another first, and since I work in a hotel this hits me in the right spot, awesome job there!


----------



## Titi (Apr 28, 2014)

Your rooms are awesome!
I think my most original one is my explorer room but it's still under construction.
My Snorlax and Totoro themed bedroom isn't bad either.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 28, 2014)

Titi said:


> Your rooms are awesome!
> I think my most original one is my explorer room but it's still under construction.
> My Snorlax and Totoro themed bedroom isn't bad either.



Oh I'm curious to see the final result and actually wish I could see that Totoro room too!


----------



## Titi (Apr 28, 2014)

It's not 100% Totoro I just scattered a pattern here and there, and a snorlax as well.
I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Melyora (Apr 28, 2014)

Okay, this is my backroom. More like an item dump-place, but I like the items and it still gives a cozy feel.





And this is my main room. A bit of Japanese style, with a touch of my own.









My other rooms are really dump item places. My left room is a kitchen (sortof), so now it's stacking those kind of furnitures. My right room is a workroom, but it's such a mess I never get any work done ^^'


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 28, 2014)

nammie said:


> your rooms really are different, I love the your basement esp! very unique
> I don't have anything super... different, but I guess my most original would be the basement of my mayor's house? it's supposed to be a outdoor garden/patio with sheep wandering around lolol
> (too lazy to take a new pic so it's just a snippet of the room sorry;; )



That room is beautiful 

- - - Post Merge - - -



trea said:


> I really like your music box basement. It does seem like a nice place to relax.
> 
> I have a bug and plant science lab that I like.. I've almost finished my library which I am excited about but don't have pictures of it yet.
> 
> ...



 So is this one! I love the originality!


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 29, 2014)

Melyora said:


> Okay, this is my backroom. More like an item dump-place, but I like the items and it still gives a cozy feel.



I absolutely love this room, it might seem like a small item dump room but it all fits pretty nicely together, I love it when rooms have that random aspect to them. I does feel super cosy because it's so small. My bedroom is also still at its smallest. (and I'm keeping it that way)


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm actually really proud of this room I designed. ^^
The fabric for the alpine set wasn't made by me, though. c:



Spoiler: c:


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 29, 2014)

-my harry potter main hall 
-dumbledore room with my fav villager pics
-the bedroom from harry ron and hermione
-chamber of secrets
-Library

more houses are coming including voldemorts


----------



## Melyora (Apr 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'm actually really proud of this room I designed. ^^
> The fabric for the alpine set wasn't made by me, though. c:
> 
> 
> ...



Ohmy, I am in love with your room <3


----------



## bwilkes (Apr 29, 2014)

jasa11 said:


> View attachment 43198-my harry potter main hall
> View attachment 43199-dumbledore room with my fav villager pics
> View attachment 43200-the bedroom from harry ron and hermione
> View attachment 43201-chamber of secrets
> ...



oh my gosh, I adore this. you did such a wonderful job on the Harry Potter theme :3


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 29, 2014)

jasa11;2892442
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:
			
		

> 43199[/ATTACH]-dumbledore room with my fav villager pics
> View attachment 43200-the bedroom from harry ron and hermione
> View attachment 43201-chamber of secrets


Dude the details in some of these are extremely well thought out! My fianc?e actually has the Griffindor common room in her house.



TaliZorah said:


> I'm actually really proud of this room I designed. ^^
> The fabric for the alpine set wasn't made by me, though. c:
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow I really love it how you put so much in it yet it looks like you have so much space left, it looks like such an awesome comfy room!


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 29, 2014)

Melyora said:


> Ohmy, I am in love with your room <3



Awww thank you so much! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ripley4O77 said:


> Dude the details in some of these are extremely well thought out! My fianc?e actually has the Griffindor common room in her house.
> 
> 
> Wow I really love it how you put so much in it yet it looks like you have so much space left, it looks like such an awesome comfy room!



That's what I was going for, thank you! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, I LOVE your medieval style room, Ripley!
I've wanted to do a medieval room for months!
You hit it spot on ^^


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> By the way, I LOVE your medieval style room, Ripley!
> I've wanted to do a medieval room for months!
> You hit it spot on ^^



Thank you!  I'm really proud of that room, it keeps changing here and there, sometimes I still find food items that just fit better. K.K. Adventure truly makes it all fit together very nicely.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 29, 2014)

jasa11 said:


> View attachment 43198-my harry potter main hall
> View attachment 43199-dumbledore room with my fav villager pics
> View attachment 43200-the bedroom from harry ron and hermione
> View attachment 43201-chamber of secrets
> ...



*Stares in awe* D: 
I must come visit you!


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 29, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> ~Will post pics soon
> 
> I love all the pics u guys posted!
> So cute ^3^


Can't wait to see them


----------



## trea (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, those are great Harry Potter rooms! Especially the main hall, it looks so fun.

I finally took some pictures of The Moon Orchid Library..





Spoiler: more angles


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 30, 2014)

trea said:


> I finally took some pictures of The Moon Orchid Library..
> 
> View attachment 43275
> 
> ...


Wow that is one of the most beautiful libraries I have seen until today! I love the purplish glow it has, really feels mystical! Like there be magical books around yo! VERY cool. (I might visit your dream town to see it in person!)


----------



## horan (Apr 30, 2014)

Neither of my rooms are really anything special, but my bottom floor has kind of a weirdish ~cafe theme~. My top floor is kind of a mixture of a playroom/children's bedroom. Idk I just think it's cute c:


----------



## ripley4O77 (Apr 30, 2014)

horan said:


> Neither of my rooms are really anything special, but my bottom floor has kind of a weirdish ~cafe theme~. My top floor is kind of a mixture of a playroom/children's bedroom. Idk I just think it's cute c:



When you see just this picture, somehow it reminds of of a Super Mario level. XD


----------



## Toeto (May 1, 2014)

My only room right now, it screams spring and I like it.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 1, 2014)

Toeto said:


> My only room right now, it screams spring and I like it.



I can't stand the egg set, but you made it look really nice.I like how you added the trees and the flower fan.


----------



## Uffe (May 1, 2014)

Finally completed this room. Still working on the others.



Spoiler: Pirate Ship


----------



## Lee-chan (May 1, 2014)

It was my best friend's bday when I decided to make this bday-themed room for her c: I loved it so much that I didn't change it, even though my cousin's birthday was like, 5 months ago xD it's in my Mayor's basement & I don't think I'll ever change anything in it^^


Spoiler: bday room











Love this thread btw! There are some really cute rooms & ideas here c:


----------



## Uffe (May 1, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> It was my best friend's bday when I decided to make this bday-themed room for her c: I loved it so much that I didn't change it, even though my cousin's birthday was like, 5 months ago xD it's in my Mayor's basement & I don't think I'll ever change anything in it^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bday room
> ...



It looks like a dainty sweets shop.


----------



## Lee-chan (May 1, 2014)

Uffe said:


> It looks like a dainty sweets shop.


What can I say - I love food items too much xD


----------



## Lee-chan (May 1, 2014)

Uffe said:


> It looks like a dainty sweets shop.


What can I say - I love food items too much xD


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 1, 2014)

I don't think anyone else has even done a complete Card/Trump Set room before and plans on keeping it forever! (I have no idea how to find where the pics are on the SD card, so I can't upload a pic.)


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 1, 2014)

My cafe that isn't the usually pastel, bright, cutesy, or mute like sooooo many are. >.>










Not sure if it is too original, but I really like my pave room, too.





I also have a few other original rooms... but I haven't taken photos of them yet. >.>


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 1, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> My cafe that isn't the usually pastel, bright, cutesy, or mute like sooooo many are. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I wouldn't count the Pav? room because you see it a lot but DAMN! That caf? is absoluetely gorgeous!! I love the colours together, the light brown and the starry patterns, truly a wonderful room! 



Ami Mercury said:


> I don't think anyone else has even done a complete Card/Trump Set room before and plans on keeping it forever! (I have no idea how to find where the pics are on the SD card, so I can't upload a pic.)


I have seen it once in a dream town, the Alice in Wonderland one to be exact but that was just one. When you open the SD card folder select the folder that says DCIM or something and that's where you'll find your pictures.



Lee-chan said:


> It was my best friend's bday when I decided to make this bday-themed room for her c: I loved it so much that I didn't change it, even though my cousin's birthday was like, 5 months ago xD it's in my Mayor's basement & I don't think I'll ever change anything in it^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bday room
> ...


Thank you!  I'm always really curious to see some awesome rooms and was really proud of those 3 rooms of mine and thought this was a great way to see some cool things other people made while sharing my own. I really like your b-day room! It really does feel like a super fancy birthday party and not just another sweets room, very nice, I can totally understand why you kept it.



Uffe said:


> Finally completed this room. Still working on the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pirate Ship


That's definitely a first, very cool! You made some awesome choices regarding the items you used like the wooden box and the letters.



TheGreatBrain said:


> I can't stand the egg set, but you made it look really nice.I like how you added the trees and the flower fan.


 I totally agree, the room does feel heavy on the egg stuff but I can definitely see what you meant with the spring vibe.


----------



## Hirisa (May 1, 2014)

Ripley I remember how awesome your decorating skills are from when I visited ages ago. I just got back into ACNL after a long hiatus, and this thread is really inspiring me in my redecorating. 

@ fallenchaoskitten- that is a great cafe! Very different from the ones I usually see (white ranch set, etc.)


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 1, 2014)

ripley4O77 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't count the Pav? room because you see it a lot but DAMN! That caf? is absoluetely gorgeous!! I love the colours together, the light brown and the starry patterns, truly a wonderful room!





Hirisa said:


> Ripley I remember how awesome your decorating skills are from when I visited ages ago. I just got back into ACNL after a long hiatus, and this thread is really inspiring me in my redecorating.
> 
> @ fallenchaoskitten- that is a great cafe! Very different from the ones I usually see (white ranch set, etc.)



Awe. Thanks. ^0^
...
In the same house I also have a "hidden" casino in the basement. Don't have any photos of it right now, though. XP

... I'll have to get a photo of the casino later as well as a photo of my patchwork room... The patchwork room is a really big W.I.P., though.


----------



## Uffe (May 1, 2014)

ripley4O77 said:


> That's definitely a first, very cool! You made some awesome choices regarding the items you used like the wooden box and the letters.



I was upset I couldn't put stuff on the barrels. I checked MoriDB.com to see if there were crates. They were hard to get.


----------



## MetaTriforce (May 1, 2014)

This is my throne room. I'm not sure how common rooms like this are, but I don't think I've seen another like it.


----------



## Clover (May 1, 2014)

*@jasa11*: Another Hogwarts-themed house! That's awesome.

I love to mix and match furniture. Some of the rooms are still work in progress, so please excuse the mess.


Spoiler: My House



Main - Living Room/Gaming Center


Left - Kitchen/Craft Room


Back - Backyard


Right - Private Beach/Music Lounge


2nd Floor - Bedroom/Study (not very mixed)


Basement - Bikini Bottom-Inspired Research Lab/Guest Room (couldn't decide between sci-fi wall and marine pop wall)







Spoiler: Hogwarts Magical Creatures Camp Mansion



Main - Dining Hall


2nd Floor - Griffindor Room


Basement - Slytherin Room (not very mixed)


Right - Ravenclaw Room


Left - Hufflepuff Room


Back - Baths


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 1, 2014)

Clover said:


> *@jasa11*: Another Hogwarts-themed house! That's awesome.
> 
> I love to mix and match furniture. Some of the rooms are still work in progress, so please excuse the mess.
> Left - Kitchen/Craft Room
> ...


The raven claw room is very cool, my favourites of the Potter inspired ones. Your kitchen is one of the nicest I have seen, I am always a big fan of the fruit set. I also really love the private beach room, now THAT is what I call an original room.



MetaTriforce said:


> This is my throne room. I'm not sure how common rooms like this are, but I don't think I've seen another like it.
> View attachment 43511


I really like this room, sure you have a lot of the Exotic stuff but it's not just focusing on that and nicely balanced out, I really like the room, feels very relaxing some how. And I haven't seen many throne rooms at all, this is my first actually. (I didn't even know you could refurbish it  )



Uffe said:


> I was upset I couldn't put stuff on the barrels. I checked MoriDB.com to see if there were crates. They were hard to get.


I KNOW! I had that exact same issue, in my bedroom I had a barrel and wanted to put the Red carnations on it and it kept putting them next to it, I was like "Dude what the hell!?" It makes no sense what so ever that you can't put anything on top of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hirisa said:


> Ripley I remember how awesome your decorating skills are from when I visited ages ago. I just got back into ACNL after a long hiatus, and this thread is really inspiring me in my redecorating.



Thanks that really means a lot to me, I stopped playing for 2 months or so as well during the holidays and only picked the game up again since February, we should visit each other again. 



fallenchaoskitten said:


> Awe. Thanks. ^0^
> ...
> In the same house I also have a "hidden" casino in the basement. Don't have any photos of it right now, though. XP
> 
> ... I'll have to get a photo of the casino later as well as a photo of my patchwork room... The patchwork room is a really big W.I.P., though.


Casino! That sounds AWESOME! That's a VERY cool idea.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 1, 2014)

MetaTriforce said:


> This is my throne room. I'm not sure how common rooms like this are, but I don't think I've seen another like it.
> View attachment 43511



You did what I did with the cats! Yes!
... except mine are golden chairs they are surrounding instead of thrones. =3


----------



## radical6 (May 1, 2014)

i wish i could have creative rooms ): i dont want to keep using the same cute stuff over and over again but i dont really like any other furniture. idk i dont have any ideas in mind. i see creative rooms like a chicken pen and stuff and it was so cool. all your rooms are cute!


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i wish i could have creative rooms ): i dont want to keep using the same cute stuff over and over again but i dont really like any other furniture. idk i dont have any ideas in mind. i see creative rooms like a chicken pen and stuff and it was so cool. all your rooms are cute!



Well for me it usually starts with only one piece of furniture or a small idea. The medieval tavern started only when I heard K.K. Adventure for example and then I just looked at how I could make it work. Searching through my catalogue item by item to see if the idea was even possible.


ripley4O77 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42932



The clothing Room started because I wanted to display my 4 mannequins but also be able to use them for my most used outfits and figured why not just add more of my favourite clothing pieces and some of the rare ones. (The steel toe boots now are replaced with the Birthday 'Top'hat)


ripley4O77 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42933



I used to have a standard Sci Fi kinda basement but grew sick of it and when I saw the Harvest Wall I thought I could do something cool by displaying my favourite music boxes because I absolutely love those. As with most people Sometimes cool rooms just happen but others require a lot of work and refurbishing.


ripley4O77 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42931


----------



## feavre (May 2, 2014)

I'm working on my LED looking room.  Lots of glowing items! I'll post that soon.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 3, 2014)

feavre said:


> I'm working on my LED looking room.  Lots of glowing items! I'll post that soon.


Oh that sounds like a really cool idea and definitely something I've never seen before, I'm curious about the result, I hope you'll post a pic. here once your project is completed!


----------



## de-carabas (May 3, 2014)

What a lovely thread! It's so great to see all these ideas! 
My house is still very much a work in progress, but I was thinking of having a studio/greenhouse room... then again, I wanted a nice garden/meadow room too and I can't really decide :/


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 3, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> What a lovely thread! It's so great to see all these ideas!
> My house is still very much a work in progress, but I was thinking of having a studio/greenhouse room... then again, I wanted a nice garden/meadow room too and I can't really decide :/


It makes me happy to hear people are appreciating this thread. Besides my own I have never seen other greenhouses before. It's an awesome idea and am curious to see what you would do with it. I made one in my second house, which I originally made to have more storage space but I didn't just want to have an empty dump so tried making like a school with a green house included.

http://sta.sh/02a5dw35ubs


----------



## Mayor Jamal (May 3, 2014)

My Second Floor Room in Colony 9 is pretty original but screenshots won't do it just, you've gotta visit my dream address and have 3D fully on to really experience it, plus its night time so its at its best looking. I hope I didn't come off as Smug with that. >_>


----------



## Titi (May 3, 2014)

Mayor Jamal said:


> My Second Floor Room in Colony 9 is pretty original but screenshots won't do it just, you've gotta visit my dream address and have 3D fully on to really experience it, plus its night time so its at its best looking. I hope I didn't come off as Smug with that. >_>



Now I'm curious, time for a trip to Colony 9.


----------



## de-carabas (May 3, 2014)

ripley4O77 said:


> It makes me happy to hear people are appreciating this thread. Besides my own I have never seen other greenhouses before. It's an awesome idea and am curious to see what you would do with it. I made one in my second house, which I originally made to have more storage space but I didn't just want to have an empty dump so tried making like a school with a green house included.
> 
> http://sta.sh/02a5dw35ubs



Ah this is so cute! It looks pretty great dear c:

Would a greenhouse PLUS a meadow be too much though?
I already have a central room that will be the ''living room'', a kitchen and a bedroom upstairs that I was thinking of merging with a sort of studdy. 

Decisions decisions ._.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 3, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> Ah this is so cute! It looks pretty great dear c:
> 
> Would a greenhouse PLUS a meadow be too much though?
> Decisions decisions ._.


I wouldn't think it's too much. My clothing room and Musicbox I started this thread for for example, those were the last two rooms I made, I made those because before that ALL of my rooms except 1 were red, teh themes were different but the all were red and I grew really sick of that. Now I only have 2 red rooms left, kinda, my main room and my medieval tavern. I think having a meadow and a greenhouse is not too much especially because you can make them look completely different from each other, I'd say go for it!



Mayor Jamal said:


> My Second Floor Room in Colony 9 is pretty original but screenshots won't do it just, you've gotta visit my dream address and have 3D fully on to really experience it, plus its night time so its at its best looking. I hope I didn't come off as Smug with that. >_>


I'll check it out, still would have love to know WHAT I was about to check out though, I need to do more Dream Traveling anyway.


----------



## twilight_flash (May 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if these are original, but I thought they were pretty cool. 



Spoiler: Upstairs/Bedroom




Here's my Sailor Moon themed bedroom! It's a work in progress. I still need a Princess table (upon which I'll put that doll) and a few other things... You can help me out here if you want.  I took pictures with my lamps off at first (it's a lot brighter in there at night...), then with my lamps on, then with my lamps on and the main light off.
*Music: I Love You*



[spoiler="Basement/Pink Cafe]

This was originally going to be an arcade, but none of the game cabinets seemed to look cute enough. ^^; I turned it into a kind of cafe/karaoke bar thing. I think this might be the most mixed of all my rooms in terms of all the sets I used... This was the first time I reached the limit for how many items you can fit into a room, so if I had my way, it would actually have a few more things. ^^; I keep thinking that I should change that frog waitress into the waitress dress I bought for her, but it was so hard to get the lovely dressers in that position that I haven't bothered to do it yet. @_@; You can't see it in any of the pics, but I have another wall of heart LED signs at the back above the claw machine along with two speakers. lol
*Music: Bubblegum K.K.*
[/spoiler]


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 3, 2014)

twilight_flash said:


> I'm not sure if these are original, but I thought they were pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this one is definitely original, it's a very cool idea and I feel the wall and floor fit the theme perfectly and also match very nicely. The idea of mixing the princess stuff with the ice stuff really makes this room! You should add either a pic. kiki of or the black mucky cat. XD



> [spoiler="Basement/Pink Cafe]
> View attachment 43889View attachment 43890View attachment 43891View attachment 43892View attachment 43893View attachment 43894View attachment 43895
> This was originally going to be an arcade, but none of the game cabinets seemed to look cute enough. ^^; I turned it into a kind of cafe/karaoke bar thing. I think this might be the most mixed of all my rooms in terms of all the sets I used... This was the first time I reached the limit for how many items you can fit into a room, so if I had my way, it would actually have a few more things. ^^; I keep thinking that I should change that frog waitress into the waitress dress I bought for her, but it was so hard to get the lovely dressers in that position that I haven't bothered to do it yet. @_@; You can't see it in any of the pics, but I have another wall of heart LED signs at the back above the claw machine along with two speakers. lol
> *Music: Bubblegum K.K.*
> [/spoiler]


I never even knew there WAS a limit. XD My medieval tavern had so many food items when it said I couldn't add more stuff I thought it was a bug. OTL My clothing room is full now too but fortunately I don't feel the need to add more things to either room.


----------



## MetaTriforce (May 3, 2014)

I just finished this room a couple days ago. (Well, finished for now, as I'll be adding more of the astrological DLC as it comes out). I'm not sure if this counts because it's mostly the astrological DLC and the Zodiac figurines, but I wanted a room to showcase them and I thought that it turned out looking really good. The music is K.K. Synth, which really gives the room a cool vibe.


----------



## de-carabas (May 3, 2014)

Waaah, what a cool room Metatriforce!


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 3, 2014)

MetaTriforce said:


> I just finished this room a couple days ago. (Well, finished for now, as I'll be adding more of the astrological DLC as it comes out). I'm not sure if this counts because it's mostly the astrological DLC and the Zodiac figurines, but I wanted a room to showcase them and I thought that it turned out looking really good. The music is K.K. Synth, which really gives the room a cool vibe.
> View attachment 43898


Of course this counts, this is EXACTLY the cool kinda stuff I wanted to see. The moon like that in the middle just looks gorgeous. A very cool room, I'll check your Dream Address and go take a closer look!


----------



## Titi (May 3, 2014)

MetaTriforce said:


> I just finished this room a couple days ago. (Well, finished for now, as I'll be adding more of the astrological DLC as it comes out). I'm not sure if this counts because it's mostly the astrological DLC and the Zodiac figurines, but I wanted a room to showcase them and I thought that it turned out looking really good. The music is K.K. Synth, which really gives the room a cool vibe.
> View attachment 43898




LOVE LOVE LOVE  this one! 
I really want the zodiac animals.


----------



## twilight_flash (May 3, 2014)

Ah, thank you! Yeah, I should put something in there to represent Luna... Thanks for the suggestion! 

And yeah, I was kind of disappointed when I found out about the limit. ._. I was going to put more LED screens on the other two walls, there was a table in front of that sofa, and I think I'll have to remove something else if I want to put a Lovely Phone in there (once I get it)...


----------



## Le Ham (May 3, 2014)

I think I have quite a few original-ISH rooms... most are in my mayor's house. 



Spoiler: Main Room: Green, Foresty Welcoming Place.









Spoiler: Basement: Cafe Thing.









Spoiler: Back Room: Blue/Aquatic, My Pride and Joy.






By the way, the back room looks about 10 times as cool at night. See Dreamtown.



Spoiler: Upstairs: Closet/Relaxing Greenhouse Thing. Will add Ranch Chairs later.







Finally, a room from Fishie's house... 



Spoiler: Treehouse?


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 3, 2014)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> I think I have quite a few original-ISH rooms... most are in my mayor's house. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two are especially awesome, the treehouse is definitely a first, very original and it looks super comfy somehow. The relaxing greenhouse looks amazing, I truly love this design. It feels like one of those Japanese spas without being so overly focused on Asian stuff. That wall with that bath, they are so perfect together.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 4, 2014)

Giving this thread a small bump hoping to see some more cool rooms from you guys.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 7, 2014)

2nd little bump here. Show me what you guys have!


----------



## feavre (May 8, 2014)

Bump because I want to see more rooms too!  Mine is not nice enough to show yet.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 9, 2014)

feavre said:


> Bump because I want to see more rooms too!  Mine is not nice enough to show yet.


Haha thx, this really means a lot to me. I'm actually changing my upper room right now but after 2 complete make overs am still not happy with it so once it is done I'll definitely post it here.

My fianc?e has a very cool War Room and I'm gonna post it in this thread too but I gotta take some pics of it first.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay Here we go, this is one of the coolest rooms I have ever seen and I'm not just saying that, it's really original and a lot of work went into completing this. 

It's my fianc?e's *War Room* complete with 3 different uniforms among which Pilot, Commander and Infantry, the latter two also completely made by herself. The map on the blue table was made by herself as well, it's a print made to look like one of those old unit numbers maps. The weaponry and old wooden furniture and relics like the Pascal Compass and Vintage Telescope truly complete this room. 

In the background she has *K.K. Comrade* playing with her General Bowtoids dancing malevolently to its beat. Truly fitting.


----------



## feavre (May 9, 2014)

That is really cool!  I can't even think of any rooms that original.  But that's incredible and creative.  I love the maps!


----------



## BananaMan (May 10, 2014)

There is so much creativity in this thread! I wish I had the interior decorating skills as all of you. I personally love my house for the most part but I don't really have any themes. Just the typical rooms (kitchen, bathroom, entertainment room, etc) with a mishmash of items from all sorts of sets. It would probably look really messy to anyone else but eh, I like it.


----------



## LinDUNguin (May 10, 2014)

Ripley that war room is FANTASTIC.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 10, 2014)

LinDUNguin said:


> Ripley that war room is FANTASTIC.


It is right? Like I said it's my fianc?e's though, she put a lot of work in that. It's such a wonderfully original idea.



BananaMan said:


> There is so much creativity in this thread! I wish I had the interior decorating skills as all of you. I personally love my house for the most part but I don't really have any themes. Just the typical rooms (kitchen, bathroom, entertainment room, etc) with a mishmash of items from all sorts of sets. It would probably look really messy to anyone else but eh, I like it.


But Mishmash makes the best stuff.  I'd be interested in seeing your Entertainment room!


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 16, 2014)

Trying a little bump again here, I still wish to see many more rooms you guys have created that stand out! Keep showing me your most original rooms!


----------



## Teru (May 16, 2014)

My "clock room" in the basement 






If I had it my way the creepy items which are a bit too literal wouldn't be there, but when I got them on Halloween I couldn't help using them somewhere!

The early stages of this room, with its original ivy wall, which I might go back to one day when I decreepify it:


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 16, 2014)

I wish I could post pictures.Maybe someone could visit one of my towns and post pictures for me.lol
Just kidding.Although it would be cool.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 17, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I wish I could post pictures.Maybe someone could visit one of my towns and post pictures for me.lol
> Just kidding.Although it would be cool.


Read the beginning of this thread, somebody already asked the question but basically you just take out the SD card from your 3DS and insert it into your computer, the photos are save on there.



Teru said:


> My "clock room" in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely LOVE this room! It's such an incredibly cool and original idea. It has that awesome 'madman' kinda vibe to it. One of the most original ideas I have seen so far!


----------



## partyturtles (May 17, 2014)

er... i'm still working on my rooms (so theyre not only unfinished, but also littered with wallpapers etc., but at least they're all more or less original heh) so i can't post pictures or anything, but this thread gave me lots of good ideas to improve them, and all of you guys have really cool rooms in general! this is definitely one of the threads i'll check as often as possible :~)


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 17, 2014)

partyturtles said:


> er... i'm still working on my rooms (so theyre not only unfinished, but also littered with wallpapers etc., but at least they're all more or less original heh) so i can't post pictures or anything, but this thread gave me lots of good ideas to improve them, and all of you guys have really cool rooms in general! this is definitely one of the threads i'll check as often as possible :~)



Thanks! I'm glad this thread is helping you, I actually saw a lot of cool rooms I never expected to find. I still have 1 or 2 more rooms to show and want to post some extra pics. of my rooms that I started this thread with so it's far from dead still. I have to make some more pics first and change 1 or 2 objects.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (May 19, 2014)

haha these rooms make mine look terrible. well done everyone!


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

My rooms are ALMOST 100% complete, I'll post them here soon.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 20, 2014)

_Hey everyone, it's me again! I can't believe all the wonderful feedback I have had for this thread so I wanted to thank all of you, I've seen such wonderful rooms and have gotten a few very cool ideas and tips from all of you for future projects.

I wanted to show you guys my original 3 rooms I started this thread with a bit better by adding a few more pictures, some of you showed several pictures per room so I felt like doing the same, showing you guys around in these rooms I am so proud of.

I won't add anymore spoiler tags because by now if you visit this thread you know you are bound to see stuff you haven't seen yet before.

Enjoy!_

*The Music Box collection room.*



Here you can see the main sitting area in the middle to relax while you play some of these amazing music boxes.
 I used the Princess set for this because it fit so perfectly, the floor is also princess and the wall is the harvest wall. Some of Brewster's items are on the table, there is tea in it though, not coffee.


This is the opening, as I mentioned before there is a camera keeping my collection save from people like Flurry, she's crazy!
I also use the rook pieces, I always wanted to use these because I love them so much and this was the perfect opportunity
to do so. That corner you see is the only one that does not have a pink Carnation, the pink lotus lamp nicely blends the
room together.


Here you have a great top down view showing some of the pink carnations in the corners (because you can't activate music boxes anyway when you put them there plus in an angle they would've looked weird) and some of my favourite music boxes in the back there.


*The Walk in Closet.*


A cool top down view here shows the general lay out. I put the 4O77 from my username(s) in the back, they nicely make the whole room green. I have some of my favourite K.K. Slider covers on the wall there too. We have a row of my most used outfits on the mannequins below and below that 8 of my favourite outfits. Some rare ones in there plus some random ones. I had the birthday cake and balloon top hat next to the other 3 top hats there but it looked weird and no longer fancy enough plus I really wanted to add different types of clothing so I went for shoes.


The corner where I order more stuff, I made the patch sofa green and that yoshi egg pattern in the display was made by a friend of mine, I also have a Megaman display above the top hats which I made myself. As you can see I really like refurbishing stuff like the laptop and that patched sofa among others.


Some shoes there, a chair so I can quickly change shoes and a wall lamp to balance out all the green from the 4O77 lamps.
I made two outfits myself, the one on the right is called the 'Fancy Waiter' that I made before I knew Brewster would give you one. The one on the left is a design I made from my favourite videogame 'Baten Kaitos Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean', it is the outfit of the game's main heroine Xelha.


This is the waiting area, if I get visitors they can enjoy Agent K.K. on the British patterned patch chair. They can hang up their coats if I take too much time. Of course everyone is free to roam around in the room but walking can get tiring right?


*The Medieval Tavern.*


Here you get a nice look on the seating area, there is another set on the opposite side with different food products but you don't need another picture to see how it looks. I refurbished the chairs to make them all look like some have been worn a bit more than others. I spent a lot of time collecting all kinds of food for this room and on the refurbishing of those chairs. Rococo candles give the room this extra ancient feeling and obviously that Armour is an unmistakable piece for a room such as this one. I am still making those Rococo candle brown though.


Some stuff that makes anything look old, random barrels, potted ivy and of course the giant bug radio spouting out K.K. Adventure. Those potted tomato plants really help with this medieval look as well and that chest surely must be filled with tons of spoils from many many fallen heroes from countless adventures.


The best place to be, hanging out at the bar, talking to the owners..do these Brewstoids even own this place?! Great food of course, drinks and that stone oven. In this picture you can also clearly see Pascal's armour set hanging from the wall, love that piece! Of course there is always food cooking for the hungry customers. 

_
I hope you guys don't feel like I'm spamming you with all of these pictures but I really felt like showing my rooms a bit better. Of course the best way to experience them is via my dream address. Check my signature and visit these rooms, you won't regret it!

Thanks for making this thread what it is, you guys are awesome!_


----------



## aieatspeaches (May 20, 2014)

I'm in love with the Tavern! 

My house is a big work in progress, but I wanted my house to have a really nice cozy theme to it. 



Spoiler


----------



## Hirisa (May 20, 2014)

aieatspeaches said:


> My house is a big work in progress, but I wanted my house to have a really nice cozy theme to it.
> 
> _*snip*_



Your bedroom looks like a real person's room! I love the use of the Deer shirt for a bedspread.

Here are some pics of some of my past rooms that I've liked. I like crowded colorful rooms that look they've developed over time, growing more and more cluttered. I'm remodeling everything now though, since it's just time for a change!


----------



## Titi (May 20, 2014)

I really need that green counter for my 50's style kitchen. DX


----------



## aieatspeaches (May 20, 2014)

Hirisa said:


> Here are some pics of some of my past rooms that I've liked. I like crowded colorful rooms that look they've developed over time, growing more and more cluttered. I'm remodeling everything now though, since it's just time for a change!



I really love the mix of different furniture, it really has a lived in look, which is something I really love in a room.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 21, 2014)

Hirisa said:


> Your bedroom looks like a real person's room! I love the use of the Deer shirt for a bedspread.
> 
> Here are some pics of some of my past rooms that I've liked. I like crowded colorful rooms that look they've developed over time, growing more and more cluttered. I'm remodeling everything now though, since it's just time for a change!
> View attachment 46691


Especially this room I really like it, the items are all so random and have nothing to do with each other but they all fit so well together, like they were made to be in the same room!



aieatspeaches said:


> I'm in love with the Tavern!
> 
> My house is a big work in progress, but I wanted my house to have a really nice cozy theme to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm really happy with the way the tavern turned out. I could LIVE in this room! It seems so awesomely natury and the statue really complements it nicely, the Museum chair is a great addition too, perfect it for the middle of a room, never thought of it like that before.


----------



## Rika092 (May 21, 2014)

WOW all of them are so inspirational!! I'm too embarrassed to show my rooms now because they are so messy and plain by comparison. Definitely will come back to post some pics though after I clean up my house!


----------



## partyturtles (May 23, 2014)

mmmm may i ask for some help with one of my rooms in this thread or is it strictly just for showing finished rooms?


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 23, 2014)

partyturtles said:


> mmmm may i ask for some help with one of my rooms in this thread or is it strictly just for showing finished rooms?


Well this thread is also meant to help people out yes and get new ideas. It is indeed mostly meant to show the rooms off. It would really depend what kind of help you need? If you lack furniture for example I suggest you visit the 're-tail' threads instead.



Rika092 said:


> WOW all of them are so inspirational!! I'm too embarrassed to show my rooms now because they are so messy and plain by comparison. Definitely will come back to post some pics though after I clean up my house!


Please do! I'm really curious and am honestly interested in the creativity of others!



Titi said:


> I really need that green counter for my 50's style kitchen. DX


I ordered you a green counter for your room, for free, still need it? I must see them rooms!


----------



## de-carabas (May 23, 2014)

Finally, I have something to show for this thread!

This is my main entrance. I don't really know what it's supposed to be, but I like the pink c:















When can you move in?​


----------



## juicyness (May 23, 2014)

HOLY SMOKES I love your tavern!! Very nicely done. Sadly I'm a bit of a slave to the sets/series and am not very original like that. I am seriously in awe, lol.


----------



## enchilada (May 23, 2014)

jasa11 said:


> View attachment 43198-my harry potter main hall
> View attachment 43199-dumbledore room with my fav villager pics
> View attachment 43200-the bedroom from harry ron and hermione
> View attachment 43201-chamber of secrets
> ...



Wow, very creative. I would love to visit your dream town. Nice job!


----------



## Puffy (May 23, 2014)

From my old town but whatever


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

I'm proud of this room. I personally think it looks really nice.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 24, 2014)

IncendiaryPyro said:


> View attachment 47142 I personally think it looks really nice.


While it is indeed a nice room, I like how you divided the room, as I mentioned in the Original Post of this thread a sweet themed room has been done quite a lot.



Puffy said:


> View attachment 47145
> 
> From my old town but whatever


I think Isabelle would feel very safe when visiting you. XD I love it how your room, not even taking into account the wallpaper, makes me feel like I am in a forest.



juicyness said:


> HOLY SMOKES I love your tavern!! Very nicely done. Sadly I'm a bit of a slave to the sets/series and am not very original like that. I am seriously in awe, lol.


Aw thank you, that really means a lot to me. What sets are your favourites? I have most of the Ranch set in my main room and really love the Astro set too.



de-carabas said:


> Finally, I have something to show for this thread!
> 
> This is my main entrance. I don't really know what it's supposed to be, but I like the pink c:
> 
> ...


Oh I do like this room, I love it how you made it Pink without even using one of the lovely items. Very cool.


----------



## Panda84 (May 24, 2014)

I'll need to take a photo, but I have attempted to create the inside of the Tardis. (Not that good, though).


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 24, 2014)

Panda84 said:


> I'll need to take a photo, but I have attempted to create the inside of the Tardis. (Not that good, though).


Dude! That sounds EPIC! There is only so much one can do but that's what makes rooms like that so cool. I can't wait to see this!


----------



## mousehole (Jun 9, 2014)

This is one of my favorite rooms I've done so far. I put the mushroom TV's facing the wall so it gives a 3D effect and as an added bonus since they're turned on I have instant sound effects. Visitors can hear the murmuring and it sounds like the gnomes are discussing the grade of ore they dug up.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 9, 2014)

Kind of a new room...
I call it my plush room. ^-^


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (Jun 10, 2014)

All of the art in this room is fake. He is an art forger. Sells the stuff to Redd.


----------



## Emilia (Jun 10, 2014)

@mousehole I really like the idea of voices seemingly coming from nowhere, and all the gnomes gathering around ores  Didn't see such an idea before, and the room looks really foresty with all the mushroom furniture 
@fallenchaoskitten I think you would instantly feel comfortable in this room, with all the plush and teddy bears, I like it 
@tinybutterfly I love it when mayors/side characters have some sort of backstory, which fits to some/all the rooms in their houses, and I think you fit your room well to your character


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (Jun 10, 2014)

Emilia said:


> @mousehole I really like the idea of voices seemingly coming from nowhere, and all the gnomes gathering around ores  Didn't see such an idea before, and the room looks really foresty with all the mushroom furniture
> @fallenchaoskitten I think you would instantly feel comfortable in this room, with all the plush and teddy bears, I like it
> @tinybutterfly I love it when mayors/side characters have some sort of backstory, which fits to some/all the rooms in their houses, and I think you fit your room well to your character




Thank you!


----------



## soshii (Jun 10, 2014)

I originally designed the first two rooms for last Halloween but ended up keeping it. I think music is an important component to setting a mood in a room, so I'm going to put down the music I have playing aswell. I suggest visiting my house if you have time, the experience is much better ingame :O

Lobby, K.K. Milonga Playing
I intended it to look like a creepy mansion, with a book fallen from the shelf revealing a hidden room behind a bookcase door.









Hidden Room, K.K. Hypno Playing
I wanted a room to display all the pictures I got but wanted it to be unique. It's supposed to be a torture room with a camera set up infront of the electric chair, suggesting all the pictures were taken on that chair.













Basement Cafe, K.K. Sonata Playing
Just a cafe I designed. I wanted soft pink colors to go with a fancy setting.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jun 21, 2014)

soshii said:


> I originally designed the first two rooms for last Halloween but ended up keeping it. I think music is an important component to setting a mood in a room, so I'm going to put down the music I have playing aswell. I suggest visiting my house if you have time, the experience is much better ingame :O
> 
> Lobby, K.K. Milonga Playing
> I intended it to look like a creepy mansion, with a book fallen from the shelf revealing a hidden room behind a bookcase door.
> ...


The idea with the hidden room, the fallen secret lever book and the moved bookcase is absolutely BRILLIANT!! I love the idea so much! It's damn creepy though. XD Like one of those torture movies, with the camera and all. I never thought Aika Village was creepy but THIS scares the living hell out of me. XD You could have a basement and collect the creepy skeleton and cow skulls and creepy coffins and that would bring it to a full circle of DOOOOOM. 




tinybutterfly75 said:


> All of the art in this room is fake. He is an art forger. Sells the stuff to Redd.
> 
> View attachment 50088


So YOU are the person I need to have a word with, over half my town tried selling me fake stuff by now! >:U It's such an original and cool idea I really love it, gotta visit your dreamtown to see this scam in action!



fallenchaoskitten said:


> Kind of a new room...
> I call it my plush room. ^-^


I want to dive in there, roll around and never leave again! It looks super comfy!



Uffe said:


>


This room scares me, stranded on an island with that Zulu guy and the doom mask, I wouldn't feel too safe here. /o/ Definitely one of the best uses of that floor I have seen in a very long time.



mousehole said:


> This is one of my favorite rooms I've done so far. I put the mushroom TV's facing the wall so it gives a 3D effect and as an added bonus since they're turned on I have instant sound effects. Visitors can hear the murmuring and it sounds like the gnomes are discussing the grade of ore they dug up.
> View attachment 50041


I love the story behind this, you are the first person to actually make the gnomes seem cute and intriguing. I'll definitely visit your dream town!


----------



## chris1355 (Jun 21, 2014)

This is actually in my museum because i didn't have space for it in my house but this is my little bakery/cafe :


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jun 22, 2014)

chris1355 said:


> This is actually in my museum because i didn't have space for it in my house but this is my little bakery/cafe :
> View attachment 51633


I actually have the same idea! I have a diner/cafetaria in my Museum too!!


----------



## Titi (Jun 22, 2014)

Dude making a caf? in the museum is such a COOL idea. Totally gonna do that.


----------



## Shydragon (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a pretty original bedroom ^^

It's sort of dream themed with purple regal furniture, a custom wallpaper, cloud flooring, and lullaboids along with a cupid bench by the window. I'd post pictures but I don't know how to get pictures from the SD card to the computer. If someone could tell me, I could post them, but if not I'd have to just take some blurry webcam pictures of my screen.


----------



## feavre (Jun 22, 2014)

You plug the SD into the SD slot if you have one then upload them from there.  I think there's other ways though if you can't do that.


----------



## Ettienne (Jun 22, 2014)

Shydragon said:


> I have a pretty original bedroom ^^
> 
> It's sort of dream themed with purple regal furniture, a custom wallpaper, cloud flooring, and lullaboids along with a cupid bench by the window. I'd post pictures but I don't know how to get pictures from the SD card to the computer. If someone could tell me, I could post them, but if not I'd have to just take some blurry webcam pictures of my screen.



You can either remove the SD card and plug it directly into the computer, or you can use the browser on your 3DS to upload them with the official 3DS Image Share. That will upload it to your Tumblr or FB. I upload to FB, copy the link, and share them here. c:


----------



## Shydragon (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok! I plugged in my SD card.


Spoiler: here are the pictures




















Edit: I forgot to add, the music box is K.K. Lullaby


----------



## Dewy (Jun 22, 2014)

I made a laundry room :3



- - - Post Merge - - -



Shydragon said:


> Ok! I plugged in my SD card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here are the pictures



Oh wow that room is beautiful o: It feels like a dream... You did a great job!


----------



## Ettienne (Jun 22, 2014)

Dewy said:


> I made a laundry room :3
> 
> View attachment 51833



Super cute! I'm going to combine my bath and laundry. It's going to have a classic/floral theme.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 24, 2014)

Not sure how _original_ this room is, but here's my bathroom. It's, uhh...a bit feminine, I have to admit. I'd change it, but I actually kinda like it despite it's femininity?


- Sleepy sleepy c:


- A Harp Player and a good view of Elvis' pic.


- How _EMBARRASSING_


----------



## lishe (Jun 24, 2014)

nammie said:


> your rooms really are different, I love the your basement esp! very unique
> I don't have anything super... different, but I guess my most original would be the basement of my mayor's house? it's supposed to be a outdoor garden/patio with sheep wandering around lolol
> (too lazy to take a new pic so it's just a snippet of the room sorry;; )



I really really love this room! It's adorable!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow, everybody's room is so amazing, that War Room is really inspiring for something amazing and creative. I'm still in the process of building, but I'll share when I have my rooms ready!


----------



## Titi (Jun 25, 2014)

I finally got off my butt and took pictures of my finished rooms in my mayor's house.
I'm really happy with them. I don't like rooms that are too cluttered or rooms that only have furniture along the sides or that only use one single set...
I think I found the right balance for my taste.

I'd say my most original is my bedroom? Or basement? IDK so I just posted all of them.



Spoiler



Main room:








Left room:









Back room:











Right room:












Upstairs:





















Basement:


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 25, 2014)

Dang Titi, those are some nice rooms.

K, this is my art studio room, it's got K.K. Bossa playing because it's ridiculously chill.


Kinda creative/research corner for doing sketches or brainstorming pieces. There are some art pieces in the back of the room.


Trying to put ideas to the canvas c:


----------



## Titi (Jun 25, 2014)

LinDUNguin said:


> Dang Titi, those are some nice rooms.



Thanks so much. ;o;
I wish I lived in that house irl.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really like that art studio, it's so chill. I can almost smell the fresh paint and new wood. 
Also your mayor is adorbz.


----------



## cindamia (Jun 25, 2014)

LinDUNguin said:


> Dang Titi, those are some nice rooms.
> 
> K, this is my art studio room, it's got K.K. Bossa playing because it's ridiculously chill.
> 
> ...



YOUR ROOM IS PERFECT!


----------



## starrysky (Jun 25, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> My cafe that isn't the usually pastel, bright, cutesy, or mute like sooooo many are. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O-oh my gosh. That is gorgeous. You just inspired me. Like, big time. ;w;


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 26, 2014)

Titi said:


> Really like that art studio, it's so chill. I can almost smell the fresh paint and new wood.
> Also your mayor is adorbz.





cindamia said:


> YOUR ROOM IS PERFECT!



Awh, thanks c: Your mayor is sugoi to the max, Titi!


----------



## trickypitfall (Jun 26, 2014)

Titi I LOVE the color scheme you have in your main room. It's really pretty ;u; and the right and back room are also really nice. (I don't think there's enough love for the stripe series!) 
I'll post mine in a few minutes, I need to get pictures first.


----------



## trickypitfall (Jun 26, 2014)

Okay so, I don't know if mine are entirely original? (My main room is probably the most) But I'm really proud of the way I arranged all of them so....



Spoiler: main room/farm shop?



My town is based off of LonLon ranch from Ocarina of Time (only loosely) so my mayor (Malon) lives with a side character (Talon) and they run the town shop where they sell produce from the orchard/gardens and eggs and milk. 





(This corner is for specialty produce)










(Still unsure about that frabic on the stool)





Music: Marine Song 2001





Spoiler: back room/bathroom



Nothing super special. But I think it's cute.










No music, just the ventilation fan.





Spoiler: top floor/apartment


















(I still need a lily lamp for this corner)





(The beds are constantly changing, but I have the modern wood ones for now)

Again no music, I just have the washing machine going right now.


I still have my entire basement and a second side character's house to do (Talon's house is just a tent with camping stuff), but I like what I have so far!


----------



## Titi (Jun 26, 2014)

Your little shop is a good idea! It's more cute than an average supermarket.
I also really like your mayor, mine wear the pilote time sometimes too. 

Do you know what you will do in your basement and other house yet?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I love your toilet sign hahaha!


----------



## trickypitfall (Jun 26, 2014)

Aaah thank you! I just recently redid my entire main room so I'm really fond of it.
(And I think the pilot cap is my new favorite clothing item, I bought it not too long ago and I've been wearing it non-stop.)

I'm planning to do the milk bar from Majoras Mask in the basement! (I don't know if there are any zelda fans, but it's pretty self-explanatory) I think it would go well with the rest of the house. (Like the little shop is like the business that runs during the day and the bar will be what runs at night. c: )
As for my other house, I'll be doing a barn. Main floor rooms will be chicken, cow, and pig pens. Top floor will be another apartment for the owner Ingo and then I think the basement will just be what looks like storage.

(Hah, I didn't design the qr for it, but I thought it was too cute to not add to the room. )


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 26, 2014)

Titi said:


> I finally got off my butt and took pictures of my finished rooms in my mayor's house.
> I'm really happy with them. I don't like rooms that are too cluttered or rooms that only have furniture along the sides or that only use one single set...
> I think I found the right balance for my taste.
> 
> ...



Wow I love your rooms. The basment is awesome. I was thinking of storing my  instraments there as well. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Titi (Jun 26, 2014)

magost said:


> Aaah thank you! I just recently redid my entire main room so I'm really fond of it.
> (And I think the pilot cap is my new favorite clothing item, I bought it not too long ago and I've been wearing it non-stop.)
> 
> I'm planning to do the milk bar from Majoras Mask in the basement! (I don't know if there are any zelda fans, but it's pretty self-explanatory) I think it would go well with the rest of the house. (Like the little shop is like the business that runs during the day and the bar will be what runs at night. c: )
> ...



Love the milk bar idea hahaha! Can't be easy to pull off though.
Post pics here when you're done!

And yeah the pilote hat is great. My character in Wild World wore it ALL the time. It was one of my first purchases in the game and I never took it off hahaha! In NL I also use the horned hat quite a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperCat said:


> Wow I love your rooms. The basment is awesome. I was thinking of storing my  instraments there as well. Thanks for the inspiration.



Thank you so much! And you're very welcome. 
Can't wait to see your basement!


----------



## trickypitfall (Jun 26, 2014)

Titi said:


> Love the milk bar idea hahaha! Can't be easy to pull off though.
> Post pics here when you're done!
> 
> And yeah the pilote hat is great. My character in Wild World wore it ALL the time. It was one of my first purchases in the game and I never took it off hahaha! In NL I also use the horned hat quite a bit.



Thanks! I haven't even touched my basement yet so it'll be a while before I finish it, but I'll definitely post pictures. :y (And I know, I'm gunna have to collect a ton of milk jars from the Harvest Festival OTL)

Is that what your mayor is wearing in the screen caps? I really like it!


----------



## Titi (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah it is, it's a custom design I made for it.


----------



## trickypitfall (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm a little confused...you can use custom qrs for hats? Like I know I've seen people make beanies and braids to wear... but the only horned hat I know of is the korean dlc.
In any case I like it a lot.
----
Ahh, sorry this is off topic


----------



## Titi (Jun 26, 2014)

magost said:


> I'm a little confused...you can use custom qrs for hats? Like I know I've seen people make beanies and braids to wear... but the only horned hat I know of is the korean dlc.
> In any case I like it a lot.
> ----
> Ahh, sorry this is off topic



No the horned had is a pro design you can make at Able's sisters.
So you can design it however you want.


----------



## isa (Jun 26, 2014)

My bakery-coffe shop. Simple but pretty 



Spoiler


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 26, 2014)

isa said:


> My bakery-coffe shop. Simple but pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh I like it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a room for my mayor that is based on Starcrossed Day but it's still under construction 
I'll try to get a pic of it, though.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jun 26, 2014)

LinDUNguin said:


> K, this is my art studio room, it's got K.K. Bossa playing because it's ridiculously chill.
> View attachment 52512
> Trying to put ideas to the canvas c:


That's a pretty cool room, I've seen it a few times before but this is the first time I get that actual artsy kinda feeling from it.



Titi said:


> I'd say my most original is my bedroom? Or basement? IDK so I just posted all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely LOVE the general colour composition of your main room, VERY cool and that little office looks really effective with the museum stands used as an extension, that's pretty smart. Those 2 rooms are definitely my favourites of yours.



LinDUNguin said:


> Not sure how _original_ this room is, but here's my bathroom. It's, uhh...a bit feminine, I have to admit. I'd change it, but I actually kinda like it despite it's femininity?
> View attachment 52222
> - A Harp Player and a good view of Elvis' pic.


Have you seen MY basement? (the original post of this whole thread, I'm a dude too, a feminine room is never a bad thing, I'm extremely proud of my basement. I even really love how serener your bathroom feels, I absolutely love it!



Dewy said:


> I made a laundry room :3
> 
> View attachment 51833


That a really cool idea, you can see instantly what it's supposed to be, I've never seen one before and it's something I could definitely see myself make too at some point.



Shydragon said:


> Ok! I plugged in my SD card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here are the pictures
> ...





Spoiler: here are the pictures



Wow I can't believe how well you made that room work with so little items, I could never do that myself, I like my rooms full. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Okay, I have shown you my best rooms in the original post and even later again in bigger details somewhere in this thread. Here I wanted to show you guys one room I have in my second house with my second character.

It's a Geologists lab in the school I build. We study moon rocks and rare ores found in Oakwist. We analyze them and share the knowledge with anyone interested. Knowledge is the future.*


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll be posting my main room soon... Otherwise my rooms are purely themed. x.x


----------

